# Silver colour



## H20RPR (Sep 24, 2008)

i have a silver TT and was just wondering what products you guys would reccomend for getting the best finish possible on my car. Are silver cars generally easier to get looking clean?.... i have noticed by looking at pics it seems like theyre harder to get 'gleaming'? im prepared to put the hard work in and i want to be seeing extremely good reflections by the end of my hard work so what do you guys use and reccomend??


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Unfortunately silver is not easy to get glaring reflections like you get on darker colours hower, on the up side they look clean when they are actually dirty 

I have tried a whole host of things, started with the ususal prep (wash, clay, wash, polish) and meguiars NXT wax. It does give great results this wax but it just doesnt last very long at all when compared to other waxes.

Next was the same prep and auto glyms high definition wax, not as "wet" looking as the nxt IMO but wow - it lasts for friggin ages!

Not so long ago no prep was required as the car is garaged and only really cpomes out in dry weather but I won some collinite 915 and was keen to try it out - got really good reflections on my black passat and I reckon on the TT the shine was better than the auto glym. If youre not already aware the 915 is an extremely durable wax and a couple of coats will see you through winter.

Lastly I am currently testing the Jeffs Werkstat kit, very easy to apply and I have seen nothing but great results from people with lighter coloured cars. Initial impressions are good but apparently you need to build up a couple of layers and after a while the "wetness" is superb - Ill report back when Ive had it on the car a bit longer.

Remember the key to getting a good shine is all in the preperation (wash & clay etc), not the wax. In fact while different waxes do bring something different to the table there is not _that_ much visual difference between them, only durability.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Personally I've achieved the results you are after by:-

1. Good prep - i.e. claying and using a high gloss polish/paint cleaner

2. Using synthetic waxes or 'sealants' rather than carnuba waxes.

Is this the kind of finish you ae after?










This was acheived by claying bar process, then Klasse AIO to polish and add a layer of protection, then 2 or 3 coats of Wolfgang Deep Gloss paint sealant, follwed by a coat of Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze (all synthetics).

This weekened used a new sealant added to my armoury currently under test for the TTOC which was every bit as good as the Wolfgang and I was very impressed with it. Lets just call it product 'X' at the moment! and you can see pics of the finish on the the ADI pictures thread in the 'Events' section.

HTH. Cam


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a black coupe that looks good when clayed and polished however, I must say that looks awesome mate!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi mate ive been using DoDo lime prime light, after claying, then a coat of DoDo light fantastic.


----------

